# Quechua: Words used in Spanish conversations



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
I wonder if there are Quechua words used in conversations in Spanish. 
I don't mean to make a list of Quechua words themselves...*but* the words that people use *when* speaking in Spanish. 

Thanks!
Roi


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I mentioned some of them in the context of Bolivian Spanish in the Peninsular vs. Latin American thread.

Creo que las siguientes palabras se encuentran en la mayor parte de SudAmerica:

choclo
cancha
llama
vizcacha
vicuna (este teclado falte acentos)
papa
coca
tambo
pampa
huaca
chicha
api (quizas solamente en los paises andinos)
poncho
chullo
charqui
charango
zampona (tilde encima de n)
quena

Y claro que hay otras, pero yo deberia estar corregiendo papelas!


----------



## Fernando

De las que indica Chaska, sólo conozco Cancha, llama, vicuña, papa, coca, pampa, chicha (no sé si con el mismo significado) y poncho.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

choclo maiz entero
vizcacha rodente que vive en huecos
tambo posada
huaca piedras juntadas como marca
chicha cerveza de maiz
api (quizas solamente en los paises andinos) bebida caliente de maiz - muy sabrosa
chullo gorro tejida de lana con alas para calientar las orejas
charqui resaca
charango tipo de guitarra, de vez en cuando todavia hecho con la cascara de armadillo
zampona (tilde encima de n) "panpipes" - no conozco una palabra espanol
quena tipo de flauta vertical

Los hispanoparlantes del campo boliviano (y quizas andino) tambien refieren a sus animales como k'uchi (chancho), huallpa (gallina), michi (gato) y alqu (perro).  Tambien se hablan de mallcu en lugar de condor.

En Ecuador se dicen "chirisiqui!" a los chiquitos desnudos, a veces sin entender lo que significa - chiri quiere decir frio, y siqui significa la cola de una persona.


----------



## Laia

Lo siento, no reconozco ninguna palabra, aparte de coca.
"Chicha" lo solemos decir como sinónimo de "carne", así que supongo que no es el caso.


----------



## Fernando

Laia said:
			
		

> Lo siento, no reconozco ninguna palabra, aparte de coca.



No me lo creo, Laia.

Cancha = Recinto deportivo
Llama/vicuña = dos camélidos (animales)
Poncho = un vestido que es como un gran manto redondo
Papa = Patata
Pampa (argentina)


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> No me lo creo, Laia.
> 
> Cancha = Recinto deportivo
> Llama/vicuña = dos camélidos (animales)
> Poncho = un vestido que es como un gran manto redondo
> Papa = Patata
> Pampa (argentina)


 
Perdón, me he basado en la segunda lista y no en la primera: entonces añado "cancha", "poncho" y "papa".

Pero "coca" está en la primera... 

¿Qué me está pasando? Se me va la olla...


----------



## diegodbs

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> choclo maiz entero
> vizcacha rodente que vive en huecos
> tambo posada
> huaca piedras juntadas como marca
> chicha cerveza de maiz
> api (quizas solamente en los paises andinos) bebida caliente de maiz - muy sabrosa
> chullo gorro tejida de lana con alas para calientar las orejas
> charqui resaca
> charango tipo de guitarra, de vez en cuando todavia hecho con la cascara de armadillo
> zampona (tilde encima de n) "panpipes" - no conozco una palabra espanol
> quena tipo de flauta vertical
> 
> Los hispanoparlantes del campo boliviano (y quizas andino) tambien refieren a sus animales como k'uchi (chancho), huallpa (gallina), michi (gato) y alqu (perro). Tambien se hablan de mallcu en lugar de condor.
> 
> En Ecuador se dicen "chirisiqui!" a los chiquitos desnudos, a veces sin entender lo que significa - chiri quiere decir frio, y siqui significa la cola de una persona.


 
¿A qué te refieres con "cola de una persona"? Porque sé que en algunos países de América "cola" significa "trasero", pero en España "cola" es pene.


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿A qué te refieres con "cola de una persona"? Porque sé que en algunos países de América "cola" significa "trasero", pero en España "cola" es pene.


 
Yo croe que se refiere al trasero en este caso. Lo mismo pasa con "rabo" que es lo mismo que cola, pero nosotros lo usamos algunas veces para referirnos al trasero y en España lo usan para el pene, según me enteré el mes pasado en este foro.

Otra palabra de origen quechua es "poto". En el Perú ésa es la palabra más usada para decir "trasero", la usan también los niños.

De la RAE:

*poto**1**.*(Del quechua _putu_).*1.* m._ Perú._ Vasija pequeña, para líquidos, especialmente para mate. _Un poto de chicha._

*poto**2**.*(Del mochica _potos_, partes pudendas).*1.* m._ NO Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Ecuad._,_ Par._ y_ Perú._ *nalgas* (ǁ porciones carnosas y redondeadas).

Pero "culo" en el Perú es una mala palabra, una grosería, que significa trasero, claro, al igual que en España, pero para nosotros es una palabra vulgar.


----------



## Fernando

"Culo" tampoco es especialmente bien visto en España. Si lo has oído mucho a los españoles es simplemente porque somos muy mal hablados.


----------



## gisele73

Fernando said:
			
		

> "Culo" tampoco es especialmente bien visto en España. Si lo has oído mucho a los españoles es simplemente porque somos muy mal hablado.


 


Pero creo que es normal (o más o menos normal) decir "el culo de la botella" por ejemplo...nosotros no diríamos eso, diríamos la base de la botella.

Claro que usamos culo a cada rato porque somos unos groseros...jejeje...pero me parece que "culo" es más vulgar en el Perú que en España.

Me acuerdo que cuando estaba en 4to de primaria, en mi libro de lenguaje (el libro era español) había una historia sobre una muñeca de trapo que estaba rota, y en una parte decía "culito roto" y me daba mucha risa


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿A qué te refieres con "cola de una persona"? Porque sé que en algunos países de América "cola" significa "trasero", pero en España "cola" es pene.



Yo estaba pensanda como una argentina - donde la cola quiere decir las nalgas, no el pene.


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> "Culo" tampoco es especialmente bien visto en España.


 
Pues ahora me entero!   A ver, "culo" no es la palabra más bonita que existe, pero de ahí a estar mal vista...


----------



## Fernando

A ver si me explico. Seguramente es más malsonante en Perú, pero no me imagino el siguiente diálogo en la recepción de la embajada:

- "Señoras y señores, quiero brindar por el feliz restablecimiento del embajador de Pomerania, que se encuentra entre nosotros, después del terrible golpe en el culo que se dio al caer por el culo del caballo. Por favor, aposenten sus culos en sus sillas y disfruten del excelente asado de culo de ternera que nos ha preparado nuestro cocinero."


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> - "Señoras y señores, quiero brindar por el feliz restablecimiento del embajador de Pomerania, que se encuentra entre nosotros, después del terrible golpe en el culo que se dio al caer por el culo del caballo. Por favor, aposenten sus culos en sus sillas y disfruten del excelente asado de culo de ternera que nos ha preparado nuestro cocinero."


 
Bueno, pero en este mismo ejemplo, cambias "culo" por "trasero" (y ya no te digo por "cola" o "rabo") y... yo tampoco me lo imagino, hombre! jeje


----------



## Fernando

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en parte se trata de eufemismos para evitar nombrar la parte, pero te doy mi versión "fina":

- "Señoras y señores, quiero brindar por el feliz restablecimiento del embajador de Pomerania, que se encuentra entre nosotros, después del terrible golpe en la espalda que se dio al caer por las ancas/la parte posterior del caballo. Por favor, aposéntense  [o sea, posen las posaderas] y disfruten del excelente asado de jamón/paletilla,etc. de ternera que nos ha preparado nuestro cocinero."


----------



## Laia

Sí... aunque no deja de ser manipulación de la información...
Decir "espalda" para evitar decir "culo", no es porque la palabra "culo" esté mal vista, sino porque el concepto de "culo de un embajador" está mal visto...


----------



## gisele73

Fernando said:
			
		

> A ver si me explico. Seguramente es más malsonante en Perú, pero no me imagino el siguiente diálogo en la recepción de la embajada:
> 
> - "Señoras y señores, quiero brindar por el feliz restablecimiento del embajador de Pomerania, que se encuentra entre nosotros, después del terrible golpe en el culo que se dio al caer por el culo del caballo. Por favor, aposenten sus culos en sus sillas y disfruten del excelente asado de culo de ternera que nos ha preparado nuestro cocinero."


 
Ay Fernando no sabes cómo me acabo de matar de la risa con lo que has escrito...jajaja ...yo tampoco me imagino ese diálogo en una embajada...pero para tal caso, tampoco me imagino "poto" en esa situación...en ese caso diríamos trasero quizás....creo que "culo" en España está al mismo nivel que decir "poto" en Perú, que no es una palabra "educada", pero tampoco terrible.


----------



## gisele73

Una vez oí en la tele a alguien decir "donde la espalda pierde su honesto nombre"...para evitar decir culo...jejeje


----------



## Laia

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Una vez oí en la tele a alguien decir "donde la espalda pierde su honesto nombre"...para evitar decir culo...jejeje


sí, sí... yo había oído la versión "donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre"


----------



## Talant

Muchas de esas palabras en España NO se entienden, sólo las entienden quienes han vivido en países andinos. 
Las que se usan en España (en castellano español) de origen quechua son muchas, pero EN quechua REALMENTE no hay ninguna.


----------



## Fernando

Creo que tendríamos también "colla" (indios de la montaña), puna y soroche (todas ellas en el RAE). Se usa a veces Pachamama.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Fernando said:
			
		

> Creo que tendríamos también "colla" (indios de la montaña), puna y soroche (todas ellas en el RAE). Se usa a veces Pachamama.



Es muy interesante - yo pensaba que estas palabras estuvieron mas regionales.

Me olvidaba decir que "huaca" quiere decir un lugar sagrado, no solamente un montón de piedras.

And now I'm going to haul my siqui/cola/culo/butt/ass out of here and get some work done!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Talant said:
			
		

> Muchas de esas palabras en España NO se entienden, sólo las entienden quienes han vivido en países andinos.
> Las que se usan en España (en castellano español) de origen quechua son muchas, pero EN quechua REALMENTE no hay ninguna.


bueno, realmente lo que me interesaba cuando abrí el thread era saber las palabras Quechua que usan los andinos (quéchua-hablantes o no) cuando hablan en castellano. 


Por ejemplo, en Spanglish, tengo entendido que dicen "abre la window"...o cosas por el estilo.


----------



## Fernando

Sí, disculpa que hayamos desviado el hilo. En todo caso las palabras que ha comentado Naska y las quechua-RAE te pueden servir.


----------



## Vanest

Hola a todos:
 
Sé que este es un hilo viejo, pero es un tema muy interesante para mí, como ecuatoriana andina. En el Ecuador, cuando hablamos en español, especialmente en la serranía, usamos muchas palabras del quichua (en el Ecuador, el idioma se llama quichua.) Algunos ejemplos:
 
Achachay: expresión que significa ‘¡qué frío!’ 
Atatay: expresión que significa ‘¡qué asco!’
Arraray: expresión que significa ‘¡qué ardor! o ‘¡me quemé!’
Canguil: palomitas de maíz
Llucho(a): desnudo(a)
Chirisique: desnudo(a)
Huasipichay: fiesta que se celebra al estrenar una casa o apartamento.
Mote: maíz desgranado y cocido, sea tierno o maduro, con cáscara o pelado, que se emplea como alimento en el Ecuador, especialmente en el sur del país. 
Mote pillo: huevos revueltos con mote y cebolla.
Tripa mishqui: chinchulines, tripas del ganado ovino o vacuno, trenzadas y asadas. 
Llapingacho: tortilla de papas con queso.

Chugchucara: un sabroso plato hecho a base de fritada de cerdo, cuero reventado, empanadas de ‘viento’, rodajas de plátano maduro frito, papa frita y mote cocinado.

Bueno, y esas son solo unos pocos ejemplos, ¡qué ya me dieron hambre!


----------

